# Duocast



## joelorigo (Jul 28, 2020)

Here's my finished Duocast. 
During the build I made some rookie mistakes and got saved by a few members on the board who were willing to help and answer my many questions. 
Thanks again!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks good! Is that a sticker?

Also, where did you find the TY-141P? It's the only part I'm missing right now before I can build my own Duocast.


----------



## joelorigo (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks! 
The graphic is a white water slide decal page. I used the free software GIMP to design.
I got the transformer from Mouser. I'm assuming they're out now?


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 28, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> I got the transformer from Mouser. I'm assuming they're out now?



Yeah, unfortunately, both Mouser and DigiKey are out of them.
Found some other sources, but I don't actually know any of them, and the ones that have stock seem to have a minimum 10 piece order:



			https://www.trustedparts.com/en/search/TY141P


----------



## joelorigo (Jul 28, 2020)

Yikes, Mouser says expect in January of 21. I don't know the other sources either, but I'm generally new to all of this. Maybe someone else can advise.


----------



## joelorigo (Jul 29, 2020)

__





						Welcome to NextWarehouse.com
					

NextWarehouse.com



					www.nextwarehouse.com
				




Another member showed me this


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks great, awesome job with the artwork!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 29, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite pricey, but I might give it a shot, thanks for sharing!


----------



## caiofilipini (Jul 29, 2020)

Ouch, cheapest shipping option is $15 on top of the already overpriced ($9) transformer, I'm gonna skip for now. But thanks again for the link.


----------



## joelorigo (Jul 29, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Looks great, awesome job with the artwork!


Thanks!


----------



## joelorigo (Jul 29, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Ouch, cheapest shipping option is $15 on top of the already overpriced ($9) transformer, I'm gonna skip for now. But thanks again for the link.


Ouch is right. I would build something else until Mouser or Digi-Key has them again. Good luck!


----------



## lcipher3 (Jul 29, 2020)

caiofilipini said:


> Ouch, cheapest shipping option is $15 on top of the already overpriced ($9) transformer, I'm gonna skip for now. But thanks again for the link.



Theses a guy on ebay selling them: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Sign...804691?hash=item3d9448cf53:g:VgkAAOSwWpZdj5Jn

Good price at $3.25ea.  Shippings a bit of a rip at $8.65, but if you buy more it's not bad.  And 8-9 is what Digikey/Mouser charge anyway.


----------



## Jbanks (Jul 30, 2020)

I just bought one off Amazon for $15 plus shipping.


----------



## phi1 (Jul 30, 2020)

It’s been discussed a little bit, but I never heard any results. I’d be curious for someone to do a mod where the transformer is bypassed on a switch so it can be compared with and without. Since sourcing the transformer is pricey, it would be cool for someone to test how vital it is to the broadcast tone. 






						Broadcaster (Simulcast / Hudson broadcast)
					

I dig the sounds of Joey Landreth, Ariel Posen, Josh Smith and those guys use the Hudson Broadcast OD at times.  I can see how it works well also for the slide guitar tunes and the low C tuning that Joey uses I believe.  Acrylic face plate over laser decal, relay bypass switching, this is how I...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## wren (Aug 14, 2020)

I found one at Digikey: https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/triad-magnetics/TY-141P/237-1118-ND/242640


----------



## caiofilipini (Aug 15, 2020)

I ended up getting from one of those other sources I found and they're good. By the way, I got 10 pieces (minimum order) and could probably let go of some if anyone's interested.


----------



## KNYST (Nov 12, 2020)

joelorigo said:


> Here's my finished Duocast.
> During the build I made some rookie mistakes and got saved by a few members on the board who were willing to help and answer my many questions.
> Thanks again!


What enclosure is that?


----------



## joelorigo (Nov 12, 2020)

KNYST said:


> What enclosure is that?











						1590BB Enclosure - Gorva Design S90 - Bare Aluminum
					

Upgrade to a “Perfect 10”: The prettiest 1590BB die-cast aluminum Hammond replacement enclosure we’ve ever seen. Height is 5mm taller than standard 1590BB.




					lovemyswitches.com


----------



## KNYST (Nov 12, 2020)

Ah, it's a Gorva. Thanks


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 12, 2020)

Can’t wait to get started on mine. You did an awesome job.


----------



## pete (Mar 29, 2021)

joelorigo said:


> Here's my finished Duocast.
> During the build I made some rookie mistakes and got saved by a few members on the board who were willing to help and answer my many questions.
> Thanks again!


Really nice build Joe!! Mine is on the way.
Any chance to get your gimp file for this project, as my graphic design skills are a bit weak? Would be awesome!

if anyone needs the TY-141P transformer, musikding.de has a bunch


----------



## joelorigo (Mar 29, 2021)

pete said:


> Really nice build Joel!! Mine is on the way.
> Any chance to get your gimp file for this project, as my graphic design skills are a bit weak? Would be awesome!
> 
> if anyone needs the TY-141P transformer, musikding.de has a bunch


Absolutely! I usually try to print 2-3 pedal designs on one sheet to save $. Then I have 2-3 repeats of the 2-3 pedal graphics so if I mess up the decal applying it (or sometimes the printing isn't perfect), I have a couple of more tries at it. This was on a white backed decal sheet, btw.
So I can give you the original GIMP file, a letter sized file to print it, and/or a letter sized export with the graphic repeated several times. 
Or, I checked and I have 2 leftover from my print if you want me to mail them to you.


----------



## pete (Mar 29, 2021)

joelorigo said:


> Absolutely! I usually try to print 2-3 pedal designs on one sheet to save $. Then I have 2-3 repeats of the 2-3 pedal graphics so if I mess up the decal applying it (or sometimes the printing isn't perfect), I have a couple of more tries at it. This was on a white backed decal sheet, btw.
> So I can give you the original GIMP file, a letter sized file to print it, and/or a letter sized export with the graphic repeated several times.
> Or, I checked and I have 2 leftover from my print if you want me to mail them to you.



Awesome! Thank you for the tips, the last decals I did were a pretty mess.
I want to make my next builds with engraved plastic signs I order online, a bit like the beetronics pedals. It would be cool if you could mail me all the GIMP files to petehome34@yahoo.de.
Thank you very much!


----------



## joelorigo (Mar 30, 2021)

pete said:


> Awesome! Thank you for the tips, the last decals I did were a pretty mess.
> I want to make my next builds with engraved plastic signs I order online, a bit like the beetronics pedals. It would be cool if you could mail me all the GIMP files to petehome34@yahoo.de.
> Thank you very much!


I sent them, feel free to message me if you need any thing else. Good luck on the build!


----------

